# The new Ibanez SR7VIISC Bass/Guitar Hybrid



## Jazzedout (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks like Ibanez have produced an interesting idea. A mix of a guitar with a Bass... it is sevenstring and looks really nice IMHO... I would def. like to try it. Pics from Ibanez Rules















What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a neat idea.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

that is cool.  the Not being able to really Slap/finger pick kid of sucs though. but still a cool Idea  I wonder if Ibanez will release it here?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 17, 2009)

Hybrid, eh? That's interesting. If you can put normal pickups into it, it might be worth considering as a guitar, but I play bass almost entirely with my fingers, so that won't work for me. Kudos to them for trying something new, though. This may work well for guitarists who want to go into 8-string territory but don't want to buy a separate bass to play unison lines with.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Hybrid, eh? That's interesting. If you can put normal pickups into it, it might be worth considering as a guitar, but I play bass almost entirely with my fingers, so that won't work for me. Kudos to them for trying something new, though. This may work well for guitarists who want to go into 8-string territory but don't want to buy a separate bass to play unison lines with.



Was thinking the same thing


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm definitely interested. Hope this thing attracts enough interest to actually hit the market. I'd get one maybe if it wasn't too expensive as I play both bass and extended range guitars, and this would help me alot in exploring those forbidden areas in between without being told "you're going too far into bass territory" or "you're going to hit the brown note"


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2009)

I have no idea why but I want one, this must have been the secret that we were told we would really like. I really like it


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 17, 2009)

My question is if its safe to plug one into a guitar rig


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I have no idea why but I want one, this must have been the secret that we were told we would really like. I really like it



might be, the Ibanez Forums, Havent been there the last two days, before NAMM the Guy that runs the forum told people that they are missing One 7 string but didnt tell them what it was.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW! I have to say I was pretty unimpressed with Ibanez new stuff this year until I saw this. That is a great idea and a nice looking bass? guitar?.........Instrument! lol Good job Ibanez!


----------



## nikt (Jan 17, 2009)

+1 to Ibanez. Looks great

now change the frigin black headstock to white on the RG1527M


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 17, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> WOW! I have to say I was pretty unimpressed with Ibanez new stuff this year until I saw this. That is a great idea and a nice looking bass? guitar?.........Instrument! lol Good job Ibanez!



I have to agree with possumkiller, I'm glad to see them meld the necks together, in a kinder/gentler way than a Warr Guitar Warr Guitars: Warr Guitars, Inc. (more strum/pluck abilities with this instrument relative to a Chapman Stick). It'll be interesting to see if it this works out and where they plan on selling it. Not sure it will do well in Guitar Center, but I hope that it will at least get some looks.

Also hope that there will a be a few others who will create something similiar in the future.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 17, 2009)

why not an 8?? 

But still awesome and  to Ibby


----------



## eegor (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, Ibanez is bringing out the big guns this year. This is probably the greatest thing I've seen from them since the RG8. It seems to me that they are leading the way in mass-produced extended range instruments.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 17, 2009)

The highest string needs retuned to F so the whole thing is in fourths. 

That actually looks kind of cool. It might be fun to experiment around with.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 17, 2009)

That's awesome! It's basically a 7-string version of the 30" Fender BassVI. I've owned numerous 30" 6-strings & this has been exactly what I've been wanting as a custom for years now. Oh yes, this will be mine.


----------



## Spondus (Jan 17, 2009)

i played a 7 string bass with a low F# before, which seemed relatively pointless. this is a much better idea


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

Shannon said:


> That's awesome! It's basically a 7-string version of the 30" Fender BassVI. I've owned numerous 30" 6-strings & this has been exactly what I've been wanting as a custom for years now. Oh yes, this will be mine.



So the 30" Bass scale works fine then?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Yes.



Cool. I hope they bring this to the States. I want to get it to fuck around with it


----------



## Bobo (Jan 17, 2009)

As someone else questioned, bass rig or guitar rig?

A low B with a 120 gauge and 30" scale would not be kinda loose?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sure it'd be fine. On my previous 30" baritones (Danelectro, Gretsch & OLP) tuned one octave below, I just use an Ernie Ball or Fender Bass VI string sets (gauged 25-95).


----------



## Harry (Jan 17, 2009)

I really like it


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> I really like it



me too. and a bass player friend of mine thinks its pointless


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 17, 2009)

can someone please explain this to me? isn't this just a 30 inch 5 string bass with tighter string spacing and a high E and C? I would use it in my Muse cover band since i play bass in it and my ibanez SR prestige does distortion and synth bass meh


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, I was going to say, looking at it, it looks basically just like a shortscale 7 string bass. Not trying to be a naysayer, but I dont see this as some form of revolution myself.


----------



## Fler (Jan 17, 2009)

Its hardly revolutionary, but its an interesting instrument. I'll look forward to giving it a go.


----------



## paradigm_shift (Jan 17, 2009)

Buying sets of strings will be fun.Replacement pickups would have to be custom or bar due to non standard spacing. Could be good. I'm not convinced though


----------



## eegor (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it's more aimed at guitar players who want to play bass as well. I'll be getting it (as long as it's not too damn expensive and available in the US) because I suck at regular bass and I love oodles of range.


----------



## plyta (Jan 18, 2009)

eegor said:


> I think it's more aimed at guitar players who want to play bass as well. I'll be getting it (as long as it's not too damn expensive and available in the US) because I suck at regular bass and I love oodles of range.



1st pic says "$2133.32" so it's nowhere close to reasonable price.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 18, 2009)

plyta said:


> 1st pic says "$2133.32" so it's nowhere close to reasonable price.



if you find the of the RG2228 the List price is about the same, so Not really a "Reasonable" price but not that bad I think. Even though you can get those Coklin 7 string Bass from MF.com for like $1300 or so.


----------



## eegor (Jan 18, 2009)

plyta said:


> 1st pic says "$2133.32" so it's nowhere close to reasonable price.



Well fuck. Guess I'm not getting this then.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2009)

I dunno what to think about this... I thought it was an awesome idea, but aside from using as a bass, I wouldn't have much to do with it.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 19, 2009)

I have no idea why, but I WANT ONE SO BAD!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohhhh Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of some pretty cool ideas for this. Dueling sweeps?


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 20, 2009)

Very interesting. I'd definitely pick one up If i had the cash.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Very interesting. I'd definitely pick one up If i had the cash.



Same here. I just hope they bring it to the States


----------



## Scarpie (Jan 20, 2009)

Jazzedout said:


> What do you guys think of this?



i don't see the point on going so thick on the strings for the first 6 six strings. i mean .95 for low E?! 8 string guitarists can very easily do fine tuned to low E with a .70-.80'ish guage string. if it were my build or instrument i'd keep the string guages more realistic to guitarist standards. cause frankly just hitting bass range in pitch is enough for me, i don't feel the need to have it sound like a bass as well. i'd still want it to maintain guitar properties with tone. anyone else?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2009)

Its more bass than guitar.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 20, 2009)

interesting guitar. i always liked narrow spaced basses i think if i could run it through bass amp it would be the perfect bass guitar for me.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 20, 2009)

so i s the low b tuned to a 5 string bass b or a sevenstring guitar b?


----------



## eegor (Jan 20, 2009)

If I understand correctly, it's a 5 string bass B.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 20, 2009)

Where was this thing when I was recording bass tracks for my band ...lol. I could definitely see the bass players from like Necrophagist or Divine Heresy being interested in this.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 20, 2009)

That headstock looks total fail... besides that it could be a cool instrument to play on but the price tag kills it


----------



## darren (Jan 20, 2009)

Demo video!

Ibanez SR7VIISC Bass Guitar Demo'd In Winter NAMM 2009 Exhibitor's Hall | Gearwire


----------



## eegor (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm GASing really hard for this. When he started playing some chords in that video I starting thinking about that application in my music.

Damn, if only I was a rich man.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

darren said:


> Demo video!
> 
> Ibanez SR7VIISC Bass Guitar Demo'd In Winter NAMM 2009 Exhibitor's Hall | Gearwire



Sweet. Darren  that is all 


but I think that is a very cool idea, like I have been saying  and I want to know if it is coming to the states?


----------



## darren (Jan 20, 2009)

It seems to be. They probably wouldn't show it at NAMM if it weren't.

My bass player is really into short-scale basses. He had a Peavey Grind 6 for a while and couldn't get along with the 35" scale and the wider neck. And it doesn't seem like anyone makes a short-scale 5- or 6-string basses. He's pretty excited about this, as he does lots of chording on the higher strings on his current basses, and it seems this would really fit the way he plays.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

darren said:


> It seems to be. They probably wouldn't show it at NAMM if it weren't.
> 
> My bass player is really into short-scale basses. He had a Peavey Grind 6 for a while and couldn't get along with the 35" scale and the wider neck. And it doesn't seem like anyone makes a short-scale 5- or 6-string basses. He's pretty excited about this, as he does lots of chording on the higher strings on his current basses, and it seems this would really fit the way he plays.



Cool. I was thinking about picking up a used Peavey Grind 6 bass last year  but the Band I was going to be in with it fell through so I didnt get it.

But I was thinking of doing the same thng with the Chording idea. and Haven't they had some gitars at namm that they never made? as a production I mean.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 21, 2009)

GAS!!!!!!
holy crap...i want that...obviously not a production model, but i wonder what sort of availability there will be


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> GAS!!!!!!
> holy crap...i want that...obviously not a production model, but i wonder what sort of availability there will be



hopefully it does production though


----------



## GazPots (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps i'm missing something but due to the fact they are showing a price, does that not mean its actually into production and coming out?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Perhaps i'm missing something but due to the fact they are showing a price, does that not mean its actually into production and coming out?



I don't think it means anything really. but I could be wrong and I hope that it will come out, Like i said like 6 times already in this thread


----------



## GazPots (Jan 21, 2009)

This bass is suited to me by stupid amounts of awesome so i want one too.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

I tryed to get info from the Ibanz forums and no luck


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2009)

I emailed Rich at IbanezRules and he said he's pretty sure it's actually going to be a product, because they were taking orders for them. But it doesn't appear on their site or in any catalog.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

darren said:


> I emailed Rich at IbanezRules and he said he's pretty sure it's actually going to be a product, because they were taking orders for them. But it doesn't appear on their site or in any catalog.



 that is like good news and bad news in one  like the "Schecter has an 8 string coming out, But only 50 were made" thing 

I hope they get enuff orders for it to keep it in production then.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 21, 2009)

Have to agree with James on this one, and hope that they meet production via the orders coming in.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 21, 2009)

thats really cool. Got a chance to try it at the show, and it was cool to play.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 21, 2009)

The funny things is that how I'm gonna use my 8 string guitar but tuned to E instead of B on the Ibanez. I don't have the need for the low B as I'm in a classic rock band 
I love the idea they had but 2000$? for a MIK (I suppose) with Duncan Design pickups it's a bit too much really

edit: it seems they are in fact real Duncan pickups


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

Ishan said:


> The funny things is that how I'm gonna use my 8 string guitar but tuned to E instead of B on the Ibanez. I don't have the need for the low B as I'm in a classic rock band
> I love the idea they had but 2000$? for a MIK (I suppose) with Duncan Design pickups it's a bit too much really
> 
> edit: it seems they are in fact real Duncan pickups



I doubt that it will be MIK if it's $2000, at least I hope it's not


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2009)

It has a Team J-Craft decal on the back of the headstock, and an "F---" serial number, so it's made in the Fujigen factory in Japan.


----------



## eegor (Jan 21, 2009)

I've decided I have to have one of these. Even if they don't go into production, I'll get one like this custom made. I will have one.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 21, 2009)

I really liked playing it. I'd get one.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

darren said:


> It has a Team J-Craft decal on the back of the headstock, and an "F---" serial number, so it's made in the Fujigen factory in Japan.



Thank god  but how did you see the back of the headstock?


----------



## darren (Jan 21, 2009)

IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2009 SR7


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 21, 2009)

darren said:


> IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2009 SR7



  I would have never found this. and I look on ibanezrules sometimes lol


----------



## Ishan (Jan 21, 2009)

I love being wrong sometimes


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Ishan said:


> I love being wrong sometimes



you still might be right about the price though


----------



## Shannon (Jan 22, 2009)

I just emailed Rich @ IbanezRules about price & availability.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Shannon said:


> I just emailed Rich @ IbanezRules about price & availability.



Cool. you going to let us know what he said?  or are you going to grab one just to say you had the First one ?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 22, 2009)

Me said:


> Hey Rich,
> What's the your sale price on the SR7VIISC?
> When do you expect one to come in?





IbanezRules said:


> wrote my rep today trying to get that answer, i'm not sure they know, i think it was kinda last minute.
> it's the same as the 2228.



Basically, the list is about the same as the Rg2228, so he's thinking around $1280-1500 (just an estimation at this point).


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Basically, the list is about the same as the Rg2228, so he's thinking around $1280-1500 (just an estimation at this point).



thats what I said in one of the other posts I posted in here  I noticed also somewhere  that the UV777BK list is at $3099 or something crazy like that I wonder what thats about


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2009)

I think $1200-1500 is a great price for this instrument. I don't necessarily want one myself, but i really would like my bass player to pick one up.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 22, 2009)

darren said:


> I think $1200-1500 is a great price for this instrument.





And I'll pushing my bassist to buy it


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 22, 2009)

I would very much like to listen to some sound samples of this, especially some distorted sound...


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2009)

The only video/audio i've seen of this was the video i posted earlier in the thread. It seems it didn't get much attention or coverage, and was quite possibly a last-minute addition to the Ibanez booth, as it's not even in the catalogs. They were taking orders, but the ETA is unknown.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 22, 2009)

I would tune this in fifths with Garry's high A on top: Eb Bb F C G D A


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

darren said:


> I think $1200-1500 is a great price for this instrument. I don't necessarily want one myself, but i really would like my bass player to pick one up.



Hell, I'll try to get one for my self, my bassplayer friend thinks its a dumb Idea


----------



## eegor (Jan 22, 2009)

Now that Rich has ordered them, I'm going to talk to some people and sell some stuff to get the money for this.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 23, 2009)

Ibanez said:


> It's possible.
> 
> We're still calculating feedback from NAMM.



Ibanez SR7VIISC Bass/Guitar Hybrid - Soundgear Series - Ibanez Forum


 I hope they got alot of feedback for that damn thing


----------



## Ishan (Jan 23, 2009)

A friend of mine already want one  I don't think I'll get one myself, my 8 string should cover everything this can do and more


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2009)

I had a similar idea to this except with a 9 string. Which I still plan on building. Me and my buddy love to do this weird drum and bass prog rock thing everytime we go to a guitar center (the one where we live has a drum set up right next to a bass and the bass portion of the store) and we would always get compliments on our playing even though we where just dicking around. I'd always play the stores 6 string bass, anyways, I figured my buddy and I should do something with that band and I'd love a 9 string for it, lots of low bass notes and still all the range of guitar.


----------



## Groff (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to give Ibanez credit for this one... Even if they don't produce them, making strange/different concepts for big trade shows is a good way to get things buzzing, and to have a little fun too!


----------



## Tuned2F (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm gassing for this hard. 

It would probably be a great touch guitar, not too over the top but, more suitable for the style than say your standard 7's and 8's. 

My only concern right now is a 120 B string on the 30'' scale. Thats going to be extremely muddy with gain. I'd probably get smaller guages and tune it up a few steps. One thing's for certain, if I do get it I will be investing in the Vader 2x15.


----------



## frank falbo (Jan 24, 2009)

I didn't read all the pages of this thread, but I thought I would add that I played it at NAMM, absolutely loved it, and I can slap and fingerpick on it, but I already slap and pop and stuff on my 7-strings. It could be hard for guys with big hands, but personally I loved it! I'm hoping against all hope that they send us one for experimentation on the pickups!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 24, 2009)

frank falbo said:


> I didn't read all the pages of this thread, but I thought I would add that I played it at NAMM, absolutely loved it, and I can slap and fingerpick on it, but I already slap and pop and stuff on my 7-strings. It could be hard for guys with big hands, but personally I loved it! I'm hoping against all hope that they send us one for experimentation on the pickups!



Did you get to play it plugged in? What's important is how it sounds, because I can't really imagine what it feels like.


----------



## frank falbo (Jan 25, 2009)

They had it into headphones. They also put their 3-band bass EQ in there, and personally, I would leave it flat most of the time. The high and low boosts would be useful if you were playing it like a bass, but the parametric mids seemed rather peaky. I would use it for a cut but not a boost. Or get that preamp out of there for an Aguilar, Bartolini, or Duncan Basslines with the Slap Contour. All in all it sounded great right off the rack, but more like a bass than a guitar.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 25, 2009)

frank falbo said:


> They had it into headphones. They also put their 3-band bass EQ in there, and personally, I would leave it flat most of the time. The high and low boosts would be useful if you were playing it like a bass, but the parametric mids seemed rather peaky. I would use it for a cut but not a boost. Or get that preamp out of there for an Aguilar, Bartolini, or Duncan Basslines with the Slap Contour. All in all it sounded great right off the rack, but *more like a bass than a guitar*.



it is a Bass   but that is cool at least it sounds good


----------



## Tuned2F (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody have any idea how to order one of these?


----------



## eegor (Feb 18, 2009)

Rich @ ibanezrules.com. I've already talked to him about it. He says that he gets them in June, iirc.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 19, 2009)

this is like the perfect instrument for a guitarist that record all his bass himself for backing track and can get used to a real bass....SHRED BASS


----------



## Wound (Apr 7, 2009)

I wonder if this would b any good to put a little lighter strings on and use as a guitar...
It&#180;ll be interresting to see when it&#180;s finally out...I love the look of it, but would like to maybe tune it to the same as my 8 string...Would like a 30" scale...was considering custom, but this might work?


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd like to try this one! Maybe extended range guitarist's will modify it to suit the low desires of an 8 string. I would, if I like it.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone know what's going on with these?


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 1, 2009)

What a cool instrument. Just like my 6 string Danelectro but with a low B. 30 inch instruments are the best!!! I make something similar but with 8 strings:


If Ibanez creates this guitar it would be a good move on their part. There quality is impossible to beat.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2009)

Mental :| Tuned B E A D G C E. 30.3 scale.


----------



## Setnakt (May 14, 2009)

Short scale, bleh. I'm sure someone will get some use out of it, props to them, but unless it somehow has guitar string spacing I'm inclined to give it


----------



## HighGain510 (May 14, 2009)

Yep that was posted back in the January NAMM 2009 threads.


----------



## troyguitar (May 14, 2009)

The spacing looks awefully close to guitar spacing...

This could be the best non-custom option for all of the Meshuggah-wannabes out there.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> Short scale, bleh. I'm sure someone will get some use out of it, props to them, but unless it somehow has guitar string spacing I'm inclined to give it



It is guitar string spacing.



HighGain510 said:


> Yep that was posted back in the January NAMM 2009 threads.



My, seemed like one of those things I'd remember seeing.


----------



## twiztedchild (May 14, 2009)

I'm still tempted to try and pick one up


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2009)

If you've ever played a Danelectro Baritone, Schecter Hellcat, Fender Bass VI, Gretsch Jet Baritone, EBMM Silhouette Bass, etc., it's the same premise. Guitar spacing, 30" scale (on average) & usually tuned an octave down.

I've owned almost all of the above & they are awesome. I just picked up an 8-string Agile for the same premise as the Ibanez above. 

Give instruments like these a shot. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2009)

Shannon said:


> If you've ever played a Danelectro Baritone, Schecter Hellcat, Fender Bass VI, Gretsch Jet Baritone, EBMM Silhouette Bass, etc., it's the same premise. Guitar spacing, 30" scale (on average) & usually tuned an octave down.



I must admit, I tried the Hellcat and it didn't feel right to me. I find thick strings too difficult to play on a thinner neck. Thats just me though. I don't think I'd be able to play this soundgear 7 at all


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2009)

Just so you know, if you can play a 5-strign Ibanez bass, you can play this. It's the same dimensions, just shorter.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 14, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> My, seemed like one of those things I'd remember seeing.



I dunno what to tell you, quick search brought it right up for me:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/76080-the-new-ibanez-sr7viisc-bass-guitar-hybrid.html

It seems like an interesting design but without seeing one in person it's hard to say what it would be like in practical applications.


----------



## Variant (May 14, 2009)

*Do want!*

Those huge tuning keys would have to go, and much lighter strings on the topside... but yeah... friggen' cool.


----------



## darren (May 15, 2009)

Variant said:


> *Do want!*
> 
> Those huge tuning keys would have to go, and much lighter strings on the topside... but yeah... friggen' cool.



Why do you seem so surprised? Did you not see the first page of this thread months ago?


----------



## Variant (May 15, 2009)

^
Nope... believe it or not, I have a life outside ss.org so I can't spend every last second skimming threads to fuel G.A.S.  

That said, my main problem with the SR7VIISC, (other than it's name being stupid fucking long ) is I'm not sure that I'd start in on modding it before I plugged it in. Pups, bridge swap, etc. and getting into the kind of $$$ that would be better spent on a custom. The very same reason all my guitars now are stock. That said, it's the coolest thing I've seen from a big manufacturer in a while.


----------



## Wound (May 15, 2009)

I'm really interrested in trying this as a guitar...put som lighter strings on it...have they been released yet?


----------



## Harry (May 15, 2009)

Wound said:


> I'm really interrested in trying this as a guitar...put som lighter strings on it...have they been released yet?



Not yet.
I think Ibanez is seeing what kind of interest this generates first IIRC.


----------



## Variant (May 15, 2009)

I gotta wonder, though, if that bridge pup is good for some high, plain string, wailing... also gotta wonder if an 808 will slot in there.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 15, 2009)

i don´t think this would be too comfy for "regular" guitar playing to be honest, because they´ve made the string spacing larger than on guitars... it would work, but it might feel weird 

i think more guitar companies need to just get out and make 30" scale guitars... even OLP did it, gretsch has one just below 30", and schecter has one that is 30"... all of them vintage, though, except the OLP one that they don´t even make anymore...


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (May 15, 2009)

I suggested to Kurt from Rondo to release some 30 inch version of their guitars. That would be huge. Most people look at the 30" scale as an ineffective bass scale length or a bass scale for small people but it is a great length for baritone guitars and you can actually tune all the way up to standard with regular guitar strings. I have small hands and I find the 30" scale very comfortable all over the neck. It is a great scale length. 

For a bass/guitar instrument the wider spacing may be fine, I love classical guitars so I may be biased. I think that a more standard 7/16" and a 13/32" would be better for most people. 

This is similar to the Ares model on my website. From the feedback that my customers give me that is a great design. Ibanez may not sell a million of them but they will make a couple of people very happy, that is for sure.


----------



## Variant (May 15, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i don´t think this would be too comfy for "regular" guitar playing to be honest, because they´ve made the string spacing larger than on guitars... it would work, but it might feel weird



Well, it's listed as 11 mm, standard F.R. spacing is 10.16 mm. Not too much of a change. I'd want to play one first, though. That said, I'm surprised just how fast I can wank on my Conklin GTBD-7 bass, it's bending that poses a challenge more than anything. So long as it has a thin neck (like the good SR's) and big frets you should be able to drop your action at rip away. 



> i think more guitar companies need to just get out and make 30" scale guitars... even OLP did it, gretsch has one just below 30", and schecter has one that is 30"... all of them vintage, though, except the OLP one that they don´t even make anymore...



I agree with this. The problem with most of the Fender VI style guitars is the bridge pup is _*way*_ too far away from the bridge to get a good sound out of, which Ibby didn't do here. That and they don't have enough strings.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2009)

Any idea what the retail for this is?


----------



## eegor (May 16, 2009)

From what Rich told me, it'll probably be something like $1,300.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 16, 2009)

Is it sad that I wanted a 30" custom (well multi but I'd settle for 30") guitar with a SR body and 7 strings :O

This should happen.


----------



## rto666 (Jun 23, 2009)

BEAUTIFULL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone an idea on the release of this thing?
would be perfect for me


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 24, 2009)

ThomasUV777 said:


> Anyone an idea on the release of this thing?
> would be perfect for me



I've seen a few up on eBay.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah, seems like a good idea. probably more of a bass than guitar. this would be good for a guitarist who plays bass in a band. then you could harmonize with the guitarist too in the same octave.


----------



## Jedi_Ekim (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone tried one out yet? Any other video reviews or the such?


----------



## Erik Hauri (Dec 9, 2009)

0.120 for a low-B on a 30" scale?!?!

Sounds like a formula for a wet noodle to me. Fettuccini!


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 9, 2009)

Erik Hauri said:


> 0.120 for a low-B on a 30" scale?!?!
> 
> Sounds like a formula for a wet noodle to me. Fettuccini!



That's ~18 lbs of tension, about the same as a .046" low E on a Les Paul. It works for 99% of the guitar playing community...


----------



## Erik Hauri (Dec 10, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> That's ~18 lbs of tension, about the same as a .046" low E on a Les Paul. It works for 99% of the guitar playing community...



Meh - I'm very used to that string on a 35" 5-string bass. And I use a .052 on my low-E so there you go. I must be in that "thpecial" 1%....


----------



## Vision (Feb 11, 2010)

Played one today, it is phriggin phenomenal! $1250 at the guitar store near me, I had to put it down or I would have bought it on the spot.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2010)

Would be nice to see/hear this thing in action.


----------



## Origin (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm fingerstyle on bass, this means nothing to me...but I can see through my personal bias enough to know it's pretty badass and interesting.


----------



## Vision (Feb 11, 2010)

I played it fingerstyle, no pick needed for this one.  I am about to have a huge fire-sale so I can go get this thing!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm DYING to try one of these!


----------



## Vision (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, played it again today... with a pick and without a pick.

I have been playing on a Carvin 5 string for the past 3 weeks, so I have gotten used to it more. I tried playing finger-style on this one again, and my fingers couldn't quite hit right. I would hit a note on the A string, then accidentally hit the E string. If I took my time and was careful, I could play decent... but I am not looking for decent. 

So I pulled out my trusty Jazz III pick and played Flight of the Bumblebee. I am not kidding, the entire store came to a standstill LOL (apparently that song draws a crowd). The only downfall is the click I got from a pick. I could turn the mid-range down to almost completely mask it, but it was still there. 

I could play extremely fast on it, which is a HUGE plus for me. Bottom line, if you are used to a normal bass and hate guitar, you probably won't like this one.

$.02


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm confused by this. What would it sound like? It sounds like it's just another excuse for people to tune even lower. And it's bad for bassists who fingerpick. I mean, it looks cool... but I just don't think it's very practical. Obviously, I'm in the majority


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> I'm confused by this. What would it sound like? It sounds like it's just another excuse for people to tune even lower. And it's bad for bassists who fingerpick. I mean, it looks cool... but I just don't think it's very practical.



It's little more than a short scale 6-string bass with an extra string, but tuned like a 7-string guitar. I guess the concept is to make a bass for guitarists, opposed to a guitar for bassists. 

As someone who plays and enjoys playing both, I can see a lot of potential in this instruments, though, judging by sales/popularity it'll remain a novelty. 

I really wish this got into the hands of some very skilled one-man-bands which excel on guitar. Imagine translating that into equally impressive bass runs. 

It's a bass for guitarists.
Not a guitar for bassists.


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's little more than a short scale 6-string bass with an extra string, but tuned like a 7-string guitar. I guess the concept is to make a bass for guitarists, opposed to a guitar for bassists.
> 
> As someone who plays and enjoys playing both, I can see a lot of potential in this instruments, though, judging by sales/popularity it'll remain a novelty.
> 
> ...



That makes sense. Tosin needs one!


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 21, 2010)

I could use this for an experimental doom metal band (if I do that)


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 21, 2010)

I can honestly say that I think if I ever end up recording stuff on my own that'd probably be the thing I'd go for. I'm just not a big fan of regular basses


----------

